
Canadian Shield DNS Service from CIRA - ChrisArchitect
https://www.cira.ca/cybersecurity-services/canadian-shield
======
upofadown
CIRA (the .ca registration authority) has been having a bit of a scope creep
problem. This is a good example of that. If you want a Canadian domain suffix
you pretty much ending up subsidizing the interests of the current bunch who
have taken over the board for the organization.

